

GCHQ Internet surveillance 'was unlawful', UK tribunal rules - BillFranklin
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31164451

======
youngtaff
Original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9008360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9008360)

